# How much does Shawn Marion make?



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm just wondering cause i told my dad i was sure he's the highest paid sun and i thought he was getting like 20 million or something.

PS: this isn't a hate marion thread BTW just wondering how much he gets paid compared to like Amare and ish.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/phoenix.htm


13 mil this year, amare made 2 mil this year. Next year Amare 12 mil, 15 mil for Marion.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

overpaid man...


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Marion will scheduled to make 15,070,000 in 2006-07 and 16,440,000 in 2007-08 amd 17,810,000 (player option) in 2008-09.... Thats 49,320,000 over next 3 years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> overpaid man...


you act as if no one in the NBA is overpaid. Almost everyone is and there are probably plenty of lesser players than Marion getting money they shouldn't even see.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> you act as if no one in the NBA is overpaid. Almost everyone is and there are probably plenty of lesser players than Marion getting money they shouldn't even see.


*cough* Odom *cough*
*cough* Brown *cough*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> *cough* Odom *cough*
> *cough* Brown *cough*


Odom made 11 million haha.


naming a few others even if some are better than Marion


Chris Webber 19 million. Finley 18 Million, Marbury 16 million. 

seriously, does Shaq really need 20 million for what he does? KG makes 18 million. 

Jermaine O'Neal 16 mill, Eddie Jones 14 million. Jamison made a lil more than Marion did last yr. Jalen Rose and KVH 15 million.

Everyone is overpaid. You think football players would get more for what they do. They don't even have guaranteed deals which NBA shouldn't have. Teams could get rid of the trash every year and it'd make things more interesting.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> Everyone is overpaid. You think football players would get more for what they do. They don't even have guaranteed deals which NBA shouldn't have. Teams could get rid of the trash every year and it'd make things more interesting.


I don't think the NBA would work that way, because there aren't enough good players for all the teams. You'd see all the good players going to play for one team.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> overpaid man...


LOL!

Ranks #15 in the NBA in Points Per Game(21.8) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(11.8)
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.525)
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(1.98)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Blocks Per Game(1.69) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(40.3)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Minutes Played(3263.0) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Field Goals Made(716.0)
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts(1365.0)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(249.0)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(3.1)
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(710.0)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(8.8)
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(959.0)
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Steals(160.0) 
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Blocks(137.0)
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Points(1769.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(1.28)
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(10.53)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(10.4)
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(14.1)
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(2.35)
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Blocks Per 48 Minutes(2.02)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points(2337.0)
*Ranks #3 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking(28.85) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(34.38)*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I don't think the NBA would work that way, because there aren't enough good players for all the teams. You'd see all the good players going to play for one team.



I don't know if they'd all go for one team, and teams could be smart about it and not sign every star.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

17 mil for Shawn when hes 30? Yikes........

Theres no way the Suns will beable to pay everyone. Diaw deserves 5-7 mil a year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Visceral said:


> I don't know if they'd all go for one team, and teams could be smart about it and not sign every star.


Not necessarily every star, but you'd have the top market teams basically building their teams as they see fit. The best stars with the best roleplayers. Why would a team not want the most talent possible? Why would a player want to go to say Utah when they can go to L.A. and play with other stars? Why wouldn't a player automatically go where they had the best chance to win, knowing that they can make significantly more money? There's no incentive for a team to not stockpile talent. I think the NBA only would work with guaranteed contracts. 

Say LeBron goes to Chicago. Then say Tim Duncan goes there too. They have a great chance of winning, so players are going to lineup to play for this team so that they can get more dollars. The team might not sign all stars, but I'm betting they'll have roleplayers so good that at least 20 other teams have near-zero chance to even beat them in a regular season game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Not necessarily every star, but you'd have the top market teams basically building their teams as they see fit. The best stars with the best roleplayers. Why would a team not want the most talent possible? Why would a player want to go to say Utah when they can go to L.A. and play with other stars? Why wouldn't a player automatically go where they had the best chance to win, knowing that they can make significantly more money? There's no incentive for a team to not stockpile talent. I think the NBA only would work with guaranteed contracts.
> 
> Say LeBron goes to Chicago. Then say Tim Duncan goes there too. They have a great chance of winning, so players are going to lineup to play for this team so that they can get more dollars.



Ok, you got me there lol.


----------

